# Rapido 9048 rear cemera monitor



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I seem to remember someone posting that they had the camera monitor on a 9048 moved because it touched the dashboard when the bed was lowered. Ours does the same, it's not bad but I am a little concerned that if this happens reappeatedly there may be some damage. I was wondering where the monitor was moved to so if anyone has had the same issue I would love to hear from them.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

It was more than likely me. There is a slight adjustment on the back of the viewer but I adjusted the bed to make sure. Bit of a faf but has been fine for over 18 months now. Watch the adjustment on the micro switch for the lights over the bed if you adjust too much on the bolts and make sure they all rest on the bars otherwise you will creat stress on the brackets.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Monitor*

Thanks Alan, adjustments to be made. Ian


----------

